# Dodge V10?



## JD4755 (Apr 17, 2008)

Lookin to get a newer pickup and find alot of dodge trucks with the V10 in them. Anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## TBrown (Nov 27, 2008)

make sure you buy ear plugs too, the sound of gas being sucked from your tank is sickening







. One word, Gas gussler. Buy the cummins lol!


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Buy the diesel. Gas burners will break you if you are pulling a load. Just got Chevy Duramax and can't say enough about it.


----------



## JD4755 (Apr 17, 2008)

I would opt for the diesel if i can, im finding a lot of V10's and i assumed they were thirsty, but its hard to find a cummins under 180K miles and for a decent price, lots of V10s, low miles, just thought i'd ask thanks


----------



## gwillie44 (Nov 24, 2008)

With the V10 you can pass everything up, but the gas station.


----------

